# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un interesante artículo acerca de las posibilidades de la acuicultura para alimentar a la población del futuro. 
SaludosTemas similares: El Futuro de la Comida Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas

----------

